# Deer Processing In Northeast OH



## Kelly's Island Kid (Jul 13, 2008)

Im new to the whole deer processing thing. I have been hunting for about 3 years now and absolutely love everything about it. I haven't killed my first deer yet but am hoping to soon. With that being said are there any good places to get the deer(s) i harvest processed for a decent price? Any help would be appreciated. I will be hunting in Geauga county if it makes it any easier.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

i took mine to kdt its in stow. ill get ya the number.


----------



## Kelly's Island Kid (Jul 13, 2008)

That would be great! Do you know how much they charge?


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

I've known that family since I was little kid. Great people!! They get your deer back for a fair price. I don't know what they're charging these days been a while since I had them do a deer (I moved south). Oh... and it will be your deer that you get back also!


----------



## Kelly's Island Kid (Jul 13, 2008)

Does anyone have the address so i can talk to these people one on one?


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

KDT 330-414-0120. they are located in the plaza at on the corner of graham rd and fishcreek rd. in stow. they are behind kirbies meat. they said its gonna cost me $77 for the basic cut and im gettin a skull cap. ive had them do a deer before they do good work. and real nice guys.


----------

